
Dwolla launches MassPay - Free Bulk Payments - mschonfeld
http://blog.dwolla.com/masspay-launces-with-10-new-partners/
======
singingwolfboy
Does anything else like this currently exist? If so, I can't think of it off
the top of my head.

~~~
jcampbell1
Paypal MassPay is what everyone already uses. %2 transaction fee, capped at
$1. Dwolla is a bit cheaper, but the price difference is meaningless in most
cases. This just brings Dwolla closer to feature parity. I pay about 100
people using the paypal masspay api every quarter, and I wouldn't even
consider allowing Dwolla unless they had this feature.

~~~
mschonfeld
Paypal only lets you send in up to 250 rows, right? We've set that to 2,000 -
and also uncap it for trusted users... At 250 records, the fee difference
might not be much, but at 2,000 - it can quickly add up to a nice sizable sum,
don't you agree?

~~~
jcampbell1
I am confused. Paypal charges the fee per transaction. running mass pay 1000
times with 1 transaction is the same price as running it 4 times with 250
transactions. Paypal lets you run as many total transactions as you want. The
max batch size is 250.

------
brianbreslin
Is this limited to US-US payments?

~~~
Ataub24
Yes. US only.

~~~
dmix
I like to remind Dwolla about Canada once in a while on twitter. I never get a
response though.

~~~
Ataub24
Sorry buddy. International is very much on our mind- but we are trying to stay
focused on US right now. We love Canada though :)

~~~
loceng
What's the biggest issue with going international or say close neighbour as
Canada? Is it simply costs that instantly get created due to cross-border
measures, etc?

~~~
bitcrusher
Regulations, mostly. Financial transaction rules and regulations are very
complicated and vary from country to country. For example, dealing with EMV in
Canada is a complicated process, made even more so by Interac.

